# UPS System and Bypass



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

Last night, we installed a 10kVA UPS system, a 208-120/240 transformer, and a static bypass switch.

However, when we powered up the new UPS unit, it was producing 140/280vac! Obviously, we left the bypass set to "MAINTENANCE", keeping the UPS out of the circuit for now.

The UPS is a Toshiba Single phase, 1600XP Series. It seems this UPS system needs programming by the Toshiba representative. 

Has anyone seen these odd voltages....140/280? :001_huh:


----------



## Tortuga (Sep 22, 2014)

Do you have the proper voltage on the primary side of your transformer?


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh yes, I checked all that.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Got to do a 6 kw unit and the customer doesn't want to pay for a start up. Unit is $7000, I'm on hold on this one.


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, our customer had an 8kw unit, but it was slightly too small.....so, they upgraded to a 10kw unit. Our customer has plenty of money, they wouldn't at all mind paying.......I think the Toshiba tech was never called out because they forgot about his role!


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Sure you got the correct 1600XP, there sure is a lot of them!

https://www.toshiba.com/tic/tools-resources/downloads

If you go to Drawings IE, but if you go to manuals there are six!


----------



## Pfaffel (Dec 18, 2014)

Perhaps if your system is charging the batteries (with a voltage greater than the battery voltage) and running of the batteries at the same time could cause this fault. Your change over switch/ contactor/ relay should isolate your mains power when running off battery.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## power (Feb 27, 2012)

I think your right Pfaffel.....Thanks for that!


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

Look through the user manual supplied with the UPS system and verify the jumpers that determine the output voltages.

A quick search online found some mention of these but if you could provide the model number and nameplate info we could pull the actual schematics. 

Most equipment like this will be provided with a start-up guide as well as a section on troubleshooting. It's possible that you will find the answer there as well....


----------

